# can my rabbit eat corgettes, basil and chives?



## michellexgix (Jul 9, 2010)

Canrabbits eat corgettes, basil and chives?

I have my rabbit for about 7 weeks now. He is around 8ish months and I usually give him green pepper, carrot tops, romaine lettuce, carrots, cabbage, brocoli, cucumber. My mum just did a shop and bought corgette, basil and chives. The basil comes in a little bag as does the chives. So can my rabbit eat these?

Also I know all about introducing slowly etc? Oh and can he eat yellow and red peppers? 

Thanks.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 9, 2010)

*michellexgix wrote: *


> Canrabbits eat corgettes, basil and chives? ... Oh and can he eat yellow and red peppers?


Basil, chives and courgettes, absolutely. (Note to my fellow Americans: Courgettes are Zucchini) _(corrected from eggplant, which is aubergine - thanks kirbyultra)_

Red and yellow pepper: If you mean the peppers which are more or less the same as sweet green pepper, then yes, they're fine. If you mean hot red or yellow peppers, no. 

That said, my late bunny Scone would not touch any of those vegetables. I tried all but the eggplant, and he'd sniff them and jump back, insulted. Give them a try and see what your rabbit likes.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep . Mine adore courgettes and basil, but they go crazy for all their veggies too.

Jen


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 10, 2010)

Off topic... I thought eggplants were aubergines in the UK??

I googled courgette and got zucchinis. LOL - is that weird?


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 10, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Off topic... I thought eggplants were aubergines in the UK??
> 
> I googled courgette and got zucchinis. LOL - is that weird?


Oops. No, you're not weird. I got it wrong - courgettes are zucchini and aubergines are eggplant.


----------



## Degu (Oct 23, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote:*


> Basil, chives and courgettes, absolutely.


According to this and this, bunnies shouldn't have chives...?


----------



## akane (Oct 24, 2010)

Chives are in the onion family and many mammals can't fully digest onion and garlic. It destroys red blood cells and if they eat too much or too often it can cause anemia. Usually the amount they'd have to eat is fairly high so some people still give garlic or onion to some animals mostly as parasite preventative but it does carry some risk. I'd personally avoid giving any to a small animal.


----------

